# Running



## plastic_cyclist (22 May 2020)

Does anyone else combine cycling with running ? I have jumped from running regular to biking more, so the running has dropped off...did a half marathon last year and running is one of them sports whereby if you stop, you lose it soooooo much, you have to start again from scratch.

My question is, does cycling keep you fit enough on its own ? Or do folk combine it with other forms of exercise? I haven't ran in anger since January and dread going back out there now, but leave it too long and it will be impossible, I suppose it comes down to what you enjoy doing.


----------



## ianrauk (22 May 2020)

Sure there used to be a running thread on the forum. Check via the search function.


----------



## vickster (22 May 2020)

@Richard A Thackeray is a big runner I think


----------



## ianrauk (22 May 2020)

And also, up top theres a link to Run Chat


----------



## Mo1959 (22 May 2020)

Since it’s weight bearing and cycling isn’t, I think it’s a good combination. I loved it but have too many lower back/sciatic issues so gave up again. Really missing it though and tempted to give it another gentle try.


----------



## furball (22 May 2020)

I used to run but took up cycling when the motivation ran out and the knees started grumbling. 
I think if you want to run at a certain level although you can supplement training, there isn't really a substitute for putting in the miles.
I much prefer the freedom of cycling, I'm able to go further under my own steam and to explore roads that were out of my running range. I travel to work and go on holiday on my bike. I wouldn't have any motivation (or the knees) to go back to running.


----------



## Drago (22 May 2020)

I used to, but arthritis in my big toe knocked the running on the head about 18 months ago. I've upped the cycling intensity and mileage a bit since then, and while it's hard to measure for sure outside of a lab I reckon my cardio vascular performance fitness is comparable to what it was.

Incombine the cycling with a fairly intense weight training regime. Not full on pro body builder levels, but far more than the average gym poseur puts in, in terms of time, frequency and weight.


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 May 2020)

vickster said:


> @Richard A Thackeray is a big runner I think


I think Richard would prefer to be known as a svelte runner 😉


----------



## Tenkaykev (22 May 2020)

plastic_cylclist said:


> Does anyone else combine cycling with running ? I have jumped from running regular to biking more, so the running has dropped off...did a half marathon last year and running is one of them sports whereby if you stop, you lose it soooooo much, you have to start again from scratch.
> 
> My question is, does cycling keep you fit enough on its own ? Or do folk combine it with other forms of exercise? I haven't ran in anger since January and dread going back out there now, but leave it too long and it will be impossible, I suppose it comes down to what you enjoy doing.



I was primarily a runner and only took up cycling less than 2 years ago. 
During the lockdown I've been doing a virtual LEJOG on a turbo trainer, about 1 1/2 hours every day for the last 33 days, with about another week to go. 
I run every other day but only 5k. I've noticed that my speed and strength are improving.


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 May 2020)

vickster said:


> @Richard A Thackeray is a big runner I think


Was...
Till injury caused me to stop
I'd just started again, rather tentatively in January (after 12 months+ not running), then the Covid caused chaos
I did a ParkRun, with daughter, thinking that I'd not manage to get round without stopping
The first one we did, was a 'run/walk', but that was for her sake
The 2nd, with her, she let me do my own pace, to my surprise I did manage the 5k!! (about 27 minutes)



Tenkaykev said:


> I think Richard would prefer to be known as a svelte runner 😉


Not any more, I've put (a lot) more than a stone on!!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (22 May 2020)

ianrauk said:


> Sure there used to be a running thread on the forum. Check via the search function.


This one?
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/any-runners-on-here.110181/


----------



## faster (23 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> I was primarily a runner and only took up cycling less than 2 years ago.
> During the lockdown I've been doing a virtual LEJOG on a turbo trainer, about 1 1/2 hours every day for the last 33 days, with about another week to go.
> I run every other day but only 5k. I've noticed that my speed and strength are improving.



I keep noticing your profile pic - presumably you're underselling yourself here if you've run Comrades.

That's a tough race!


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 May 2020)

faster said:


> I keep noticing your profile pic - presumably you're underselling yourself here if you've run Comrades.
> 
> That's a tough race!


I ran the "down" run, but even the "down" is a tad lumpy 😉
Amazing event, of all the longer runs I've done, Comrades stands head and shoulders above the rest.


----------



## faster (23 May 2020)

Yep - my favourite race too. I was booked to go this year, but now for the first time since WW2 it's cancelled due to Covid.

I've run both and for me the down run is harder than the up run. I found in the closing stages of the down run I was praying for uphills just to give my quads some relief.


----------



## Tenkaykev (23 May 2020)

faster said:


> Yep - my favourite race too. I was booked to go this year, but now for the first time since WW2 it's cancelled due to Covid.
> 
> I've run both and for me the down run is harder than the up run. I found in the closing stages of the down run I was praying for uphills just to give my quads some relief.



It was magical for me. The start in darkness with the Cockerell crowing, 'Maritzburgs resemblance to buildings in Dorchester, watching the sun rise as the race progresses and those life saving jacket potatoes dipped in salt 😊

Originally I wasn't expecting to run it, I'd run a steady Glasgow to Edinburgh in April but then the training fell apart. It was only the fact that the airfare and accommodation was non refundable that made me decide to go and Recce the setup.

I was at the Friday expo and decided to "wing it" and see how far I'd get before they hoiked me out.

Best decision I ever made. I had a lump in my throat as everyone sang "Nkosi Sikelel iAfrica" The camaraderie along the way, the African guy wearing a beige three piece suit who overtook me in the latter stages 😯

Somehow I made it and was in the infield watching as the referee with the revolver walked to the finish line to end the race.


----------



## Drago (23 May 2020)

Well, that's nothing. A few years back I did the Dog Jog.


----------



## Shearwater Missile (23 May 2020)

I was a runner for about 30 years and really loved it. I have also done a few triathlons. Good all round fitness I felt. I hav`nt swam for many years and hav`nt run much since about 2009. I tried it after a few times since then but it messed my knees up and now I can`t run. It just does not gel now so I only cycle. Am I any less fit ? No. The biggest difference to me is that I don`t feel the tiredness in the legs after a cycle ride like I did a run. Sure the legs can ache but then so they can after gardening or washing the car. Cycling has been a great life saver after the running and even more thankful for it over the past couple of months.


----------



## faster (23 May 2020)

Tenkaykev said:


> It was magical for me. The start in darkness with the Cockerell crowing, 'Maritzburgs resemblance to buildings in Dorchester, watching the sun rise as the race progresses and those life saving jacket potatoes dipped in salt 😊
> 
> Originally I wasn't expecting to run it, I'd run a steady Glasgow to Edinburgh in April but then the training fell apart. It was only the fact that the airfare and accommodation was non refundable that made me decide to go and Recce the setup.
> 
> ...



Know exactly how you feel - I'm not sure what it is, but Comrades definitely gets under your skin 

Just in case you were ever thinking of making a comeback, 2021 will be the 100th anniversary if it goes ahead. I'll be there if I think I'm in with a chance of finishing and air travel is not prohibitively expensive when all this is over.

It should be a good one. It'll be a down run too!


----------



## wafter (23 May 2020)

Nope - I bloody hate running. 

Tried it one winter when I was at uni in an effort to retain some fitness as I wasn't keen on cycling due to the wind chill / chance of coming off / hardness on the kit. Despite having a "reasonable" level of cycling fitness, I couldn't even get around the block without stopping 

Add to that it's high impact and I have dodgy joints (especially knees and have a history of being overweight), plus I find cycling intrinsically interesting and enjoyable (probably due to the range and associated practicality / variety of scenery) while running is just boring pain. 

As per Mo's post though they're apparently good complimentary exercises so probably not a bad combination if you're willing and able. I do walk a fair bit in an effort to add a bit of variety.

As for fitness, obviously you're going to get better at what you do most. Cycling has helped me lose weight recently and my asthma's got a lot better too (I've gone from using an inhailer typically at least once per day to rarely ever) although it's possible that this is due to diet / a combination of the two.


----------

